# How should cabinet toe kick plate be attached?



## JLawrence08648 (Mar 1, 2019)

I need to buy and attach a toe kick plate to the bottom of kitchen cabinets.

I went to Home Depot and they have a thin piece of white coated masonite for a toe kick plate.

Should I go with something thicker? What about that "white plastic wood"? Or wood that I paint?

Should I glue? and use screws? white nails? Or just attach without the glue?

Do I use a separate piece across the dishwasher which will show the gap?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Use something like FuzeIt adhesive. Early tack off and superior hold. No nails or screws. Your dishwasher has its own kick plate, so you don't apply one there.


----------



## RetroJoe_1 (Nov 19, 2017)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I need to buy and attach a toe kick plate to the bottom of kitchen cabinets.
> 
> I went to Home Depot and they have a thin piece of white coated masonite for a toe kick plate.
> 
> ...


You can use the thin material but I think it looks kind of cheap. I had ordered custom toe kick from the Home Depot kitchen Department made by Thomasville. Looks much nicer. But if it's too late to do that you can get the composite PVC wood. Or real wood. Half-inch thick would be more than enough. But most of the box stores are only going to have something that's 3/4 in. under the dishwasher there is a plate that you put on separately. Because if you ever have to service that you're going to want to pull it out so I wouldn't run it under there.

You can just attach it using a brad nailer. Then spackle the holes and you'll never know. The other alternative is using construction adhesive on the back side which is what a lot of people do. Especially if you're using the thinner material. It doesn't need more than that. You're going to apply it in a wavy fashion. Apply pressure and roll it on and you're set


----------



## Seabrook1983$ (Jun 19, 2019)

chandler48 said:


> Your dishwasher has its own kick plate, so you don't apply one there.


Just to be a little different, I had leftover toe kick in maple to match my cabinets, so I covered the dishwasher toe kick with a toe kick. Had to drill through both and use machine screws whose heads I covered with those snap-on screw head covers (hard to see them down there). YMMV.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I would've just glued a bunch of small magnets to the back side of the toe kick and plopped it onto the d/w toe kick.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

18 gage brad nailer. Are you sure you want white? Going to get dirty fast. Thought about black?


----------

